# sunflowers



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg favourite flower ever!!! Absolutely love sunflowers.

I wish I knew more about them though. I know some only bloom once, but other varieties will bloom again and again. Don't know which is which though.. some sunflower lover I am!

Have fun with them though!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love "SunnyFlowers"!!!! I bought two potted ones last year, but alas, too much rain, they died, dead, wilted, I was sad. I love your "SunnyFlowers", that big one is awesome, I smile when I see them.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We have lots of wild ones in my area and I LOVE them! They only seem to bloom once, but tend to last for a while in my area.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I never plant them, I feed birds in the winter Black Oil Sunflower Seeds, and the ones the birds miss, come up. 2nd time this has happened, and one right now is over 7 feet tall with tons of blooms.

Last year I had about 100 plants before the fool spousal unit mowed them down, you would think since the grass was 1 inch and the plants were at that time 3 feet tall???? Moron.

But the birds really enjoyed them and it was great watching them climb the stalks to eat the seeds.


----------

